# out with the kids



## Russ (Feb 24, 2006)

This Sunday I will take the 3 boys out on Tugboat. No fishing, just a pleasant morning on the big unit paddling and letting the 2 eldest get a feel of it.



Who am I kidding  I have to take a rod or 2.

I plan to stick to the shallows around Silver beach near Kurnell so I may just have to drag a SP around 8) Ya just never know.
This trip has no significance to anybody else but I'm excited and in effect I'm making little Yakkers who will become big Yakkers to help me carry the big bastard around. Although when they are that old I'll have joined the ranks of the PEDDLE YAKKER BRIGADE 

good luck to you all for the weekend.

 fishing Russ


----------



## RedPhoenix (Jun 13, 2006)

Unfortunately, due to the change in ownership of this web site and the lack of response by the owners to my requests to remove my email address from all administrative-level notifications and functionality, I have decided to remove my posts on AKFF. Thank you for the great times, the fantastic learning experiences and the many many fish. If you are desperate for the old content of this particular post, it is available below base64 encoded and bzip2 compressed.

Red.

----

QlpoOTFBWSZTWTF2mUoAAAhXgAASYAEAQBAAJvHfICAAVFDIGg0GIRT2ppqeTUB6mnoZWCOUvUIWb2XDGUS01mfW5NQA1OE+jz+61L1YCplIh8XckU4UJAxdplKA


----------



## aleg75 (Dec 20, 2005)

teach them how to rig your gear! once my 2 year old knows how to rig up my lures and leaders he is right to come fishing with me!

reminds me of a time I was out windsurfing at Gerroa, this old fella sailed past the shore and yelled at his wife (rig up my 6 meter sail) next time he came back in she had it rigged and ready to roll! I was very impressed! when I asked my wife if she would do that for me she just slapped me and i had to stay in the spare room for a week :lol:

In all seriousness though, i cannot wait until i can take my boy out with me, of course, he will need a yak of his own!


----------

